# peeing on throw rugs



## Jasmine's mom (Feb 25, 2005)

My Jasmine is peeing on any type of rug that I put by my doors. She will use the litterbox but also uses the rug near the laundry room that the litterbox is in. I cannot see her when she heads down the hall toward the laundry room. If I try to follow to make sure she is not using the rug, she will see me and stop altogether. I usually cannot tell she has peed on the rug unless I pick it up and look underneath it and see the spots.

I have tried indoor/ outdoor type rugs and even had a straw mat type and she went on them both. I now have nothing at my doors and my floors are not staying clean. Especailly if it rains and three dogs come in from outside with dirty feet and no rug at all!

Does anyone have any suggestions. She seems to be housebroken most of the time...yet maybe not. It is really hard to watch her all the time. Like right now.... she is in the room with me but is really not safe unless I put her in the cage, and I just hate to have her in it so much.

Please help if you can.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Chico used to do that to this mat i had in my kitchen. every time i saw him about to do it, i would run over and say "NO!" and let him outside to do his business. it took a lot of patience, but eventually i broke him of it. just be persistent with her and keep after her about it. pretty soon she'll understand she can't go potty on them.


----------



## Jasmine's mom (Feb 25, 2005)

I guess my other problem is I never catch her in the act!!! I guess if I catch her then I can train her easier. so far, she is getting away with it and not learning anything.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I had that problem too. I had to take up ALL of my throw rugs and even my oriental rugs. Callie was the one messing them up. She turned 10 mos. on the 20th and I just this past week have been able to put all of my rugs back out. As far as their feet, I always keep a hand towel handy to wipe their feet with. They know if it is wet out, they have to stop and let Mama :wink: wipe their feet.

I know that's not the answer you were looking for. Jasmine WILL get the hang of it one day. Good luck! :wave:


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Angel has a bad habit of that sometimes... especially on blankets that the kids sometimes leave on the floor. I have to be sure I keep things like that picked up. Thankfully she has gotten better about it so I'm sure Jasmine will to.


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

Keep her on a lead in the house and keep the lead in your hand..that way you know where she is all of the time and you can catch her in the act. These little buggers are so fast and are so tiny they can go and pee and you not know it. Until she can be trusted to roam free you need to keep your eyes on her and that's where keeping her on the lead comes in. If you can't watch her...then she can go in the crate..but not for hours on end of course 

Go back to square one on housebreaking. I know so many ppl who have little dogs and they don't bother to housetrain them. Then they wonder why their house smells like a dog toilet. ewww. They use the puppy pads..which aren't bad..I have to use them in the winter...Bailey will not go out in the snow..she screams..not yelps..screams! But they aren't teaching the dog that the house is not it's toilet. Durng the warm months she goes outside..my lab puppy is belled trained and my other 3 dogs have learned that if they ring the bell too they will go outside. No more barking, no more pee dances..just a little ring of the bell.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Seiah used to pee on the carpet even if the pad was just inches away. Luckily, he got over that whole deal.


----------

